# Why old dogs are the best dogs



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Came across this on Off the leash's site (Great cartoonist and real dog lover).Great perspective I that joys of having an old dog.

http://offtheleashdogcartoons.com/scoops/old-dogs-gene-weingarten/#.V085SR_TVSC


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So beautiful and so very true. We can learn much from our snow faced old dogs. Thank you for posting the essay.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You love them more each day and each year. Thanks for posting this link. So true.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

This brought me to tears. So, so, true!


" Old dogs can be cloudy-eyed and grouchy, gray of muzzle, graceless of gait, odd of habit, hard of hearing, pimply, wheezy, lazy, and lumpy. But to anyone who has ever known an old dog, these flaws are of little consequence. Old dogs are vulnerable. They show exorbitant gratitude and limitless trust. They are without artifice. They are funny in new and unexpected ways. But, above all, they seem at peace."


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a really good article. I can relate to it 100%
With my BB Mick, I was able to retire very early and spent the next 4.5 years with Mick. It was his time. He put up with me for 9 years working like a crazy person Never acted out or bitched about it. We went at his pace and he was so regal about it. Sun going down? Time to move to the patio and listen to the Yanks on the radio,
Mick was the boss.


----------

